# Toro S140 Snowblower



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a 35 year old Toro Snowblower it is a model 38100 The sprocket that attaches to the engine has stripped it's teeth off. Part is listed as no longer available part number is 3-9464. Does anyone have used sprocket I can buy? Has anyone else run into this and found a substitute part? I am going to try some industrial supply companies and see if they can match it.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Sprocket*

One on Ebay


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Spit said:


> I have a 35 year old Toro Snowblower it is a model 38100 The sprocket that attaches to the engine has stripped it's teeth off. Part is listed as no longer available part number is 3-9464. Does anyone have used sprocket I can buy? Has anyone else run into this and found a substitute part? I am going to try some industrial supply companies and see if they can match it.


Do a search online or in the yellow pages and see if there is a junk yard near where you are. There is one about a mile from me in Charlotte, NC. Has all kinds of Junk from refrigerators to golf carts. I find scores of parts there. You go in an pull it yourself. It's kinda like Pull A Part.
There is one on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Toro-Sprock...876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2d0a5dc4


----------

